# Why won't my cow stop mooing?



## foxraven93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I'm having some trouble with my little brown bull. And we can't make him stop mooing. We have tried everything that we could think of but nothing has worked. He'll moo for hours on end. I won't mind during the day but he also does this at night too. We don't know what to do anymore. Please help


----------



## goodhors (Dec 9, 2012)

Does he have any cattle friends in with him?  He
could be lonesome if kept alone or penned apart
from other cattle.  Lonesome if he is the only
bovine on the place.  

He might be calling to hear from cows in season,
wanting to be bred if all his cows are already bred.
Cattle calling to each other, can be heard for miles
by the cattle, though not always the people.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 9, 2012)

What breed is he and how old is he?

Is he pastured alone? 

Was he recently removed from a herd?

has he ever been bred?

anyone else with cattle near you?

Doe he have 24/7 access to hay, water and pasture?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 9, 2012)

Is this a new bull you bought or one you've had quite some time?  What do you mean by "little"?  Is he just a tiny baby calf or a weanling?  

And are you feeding him enough? What have you been feeding him?  Is he still on the bottle or not?

And yes, is he alone or not?



We need to ask a ton of questions because we need far more information than what you provided to us before.


----------



## foxraven93 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hes around year old, and he's alone. We give him hay every day twice a day. If hes lonely, I can't get him a friend. So I don't know what to do. He likes the dog though. Should I put the dog near him more?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, if he is a year old, and still a bull, he is sexually frustrated and lonely.    Unless you can get him a friend, I'm afraid you are due to have a mooing bull, that could possibly get more frustrated and that frustration could turn to aggression.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 10, 2012)

You need to get his balls pinched - now
Whats your plans - we are all here to help if we can


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 11, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> _You need to get his balls pinched - now_
> *Whats your plans *- we are all here to help if we can


Ditto that and agree with above.  Why keep a bull around if you're not doing anything with him (it appears that way from our angle)?  

Still would like to know what breed this bull is..."little brown bull" tells us nothing about breed.  Is a dairy bull or a beef bull?  Possibly Jersey?  Or is he a beef bull, like Simmental, Hereford, etc.  Pic may help too if you can post one.



ETA: And yes, we are here to help, especially when it comes to both your and the bull's safety and well-being.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 11, 2012)

Let him have hay 24 / 7 and bet you a $ he stops mooing


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 11, 2012)

foxraven93 said:
			
		

> Hes around year old, and he's alone. We give him hay every day twice a day.


What kind of hay is he getting and how much?  

Like Royd said (yet again I have to agree with him), perhaps the amount of hay you're giving him is insufficient and, as I mentioned before, he's hungry thus mooing a lot.  Cattle will most often moo if they're hungry over anything else, especially when it comes to male cattle versus females.


----------

